# Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen



## ich558 (29. September 2011)

*Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Hallo,
ich weis nicht ob ich hier mit meinem Anliegen richtig bin wenn nein bitte verschieben. 

Vor einigen Tagen bin ich mit meinem PC in ein neues Gehäuse umgestiegen (Lancool K62). Vorher hatte ich nur einen Gehäuselüfter und den der CPU am NT hängen und es gab noch nie ein Problem. Gestern habe ich dann meine insgesamt 5 Lüfter ans NT gehängt da sie aufgrund der 2 Pin Anschlüsse so am leisesten sind. Sie liefen auch problemlos nur kamen sie erst nach der Windowsanmeldung in Schwung wärend des bootens ruckeltetrn sie nur aber wie gesagt danach problemlos. Einige Neustarts später viel mit auf dass das NT lauter als sonst ist und immer leicht den NT Lüfter auf und ab regelt bis es plötzlich ziemlich still war. Ein Blick ins Gehäuse und ich sah das sich kein einziger Lüfter (außer der der GPU) mehr drehte der PC an sich lief jedoch ohne Probleme weiter sprich alle anderen Komponenten bekamen genug Saft. Nun habe ich das NT schon etwas ausgeblasen um es vom Staub zu befreien aber ohne Nutzen. 

Ich hoffe nun mir kann bitte jemand sagen was das Problem ist bzw wie es entstanden ist. 

Achja restliches System E6700@3,6Ghz, Gtx 260 BE, 4Gb, 2*500Gb, zwei Lauferke dürfte das NT eigentlich nicht überbeanspruchen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. September 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Ich denke, dass du dadurch, dass du so viele Lüfter an das Netzteil angeschlossen hast, den Regler gekillt hast...


----------



## ich558 (29. September 2011)

Aber dann frage ich mich wieso es dann soviele Anschlüsse für Lüfter gibt?? Wenn ich sie an die Stecker (weis nicht wie die heißen) die auch die Stromversorgung für HDD und Laufwerke liefern hänge laufen sie übrigens. Kann man das Teil noch retten bzw gibt es auch noch eine andere mögliche Diagnose?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. September 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Hallo ich558

Ich habe gerade noch einmal in das Handbuch geschaut. Dort wurde ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass nur maximal 3 Lüfter an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden dürften.

Wie dem auch sei, da der Lüfter des Netzteiles auch nicht mehr arbeitet, *darf das Netzteil [highlight]auf keinen Fall[/highlight] mehr betrieben werden!*


----------



## ich558 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Danke für die Info! Dache einfach wenn da sechs Anschlüssmöglichkeiten sind sind 5 Lüfter kein Problem Das Problem ist nur dass ich momentan an meiner Seminararbeit schreibe und ich den PC brauch also habe ich- ich weis jetzt stellen sich dem ein oder anderen die Nackenhaare auf- das NT aufgemacht den Lüfter abmontiert und den hinteren Gehäuselüfter welcher die gleiche Abmessung hat eingebaut. Das alles hängt jetzt an den normalen (weis nicht wie die Anschlüsse heißen) Steckern die auch Strom für HDD und Co liefern. Läuft problemlos und die alle Temps sind deutlich niedriger als sonst da die Lüfter ja so auch mit Vollgas laufen.
Trotzdem will ich ein neues NT.

Jetzt meine Frage (ich kenne mich im Bereich NT nämlich kaum aus): Welches Be Quiet liefert genug Power für einen E6700@3,6Ghz, GTX 260 Black Edition; 4GB RAm; 2*HDD;2*Laufwerk; Teufel Boxen; und 5 USB Anschlüsse? Es sollte so leise wie möglich sein (evtl wieder 700w damit es nicht ständig fast unter Volllast steht?) , nach Möglichkeit mehr als drei Lüfteranschlüsse haben und die 100€ nicht zu stark überschreiten (liebend gerne auch unter 100). Mir tuts nämlich immer etwas weh wenn ich soviel Geld in den PC stecke und danach kein Leistungsplus habe

MfG
ich


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. September 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Da bleibt dann nur das 550W Dark Power Pro. Wenn du aber auf die Lüfteranschlüsse verzichten könntest, könntest du auch ein 480W Straight Power E8 oder E9 nehmen.


----------



## ich558 (1. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar danke! Noch eine Frage: Wenn das 580 Netzteil genau so viel Power liefern muss wie mein altes 700w NT läuft es ja eher am Limit als das alte. Es es dann im Idle nicht lauter da dessen Lüfter eigentlich auch schneller drehen muss um ausreichend kühlen zu können oder ist es trotzdem leiser?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Nein, da das Netzteil temperaturgeregelt ist.

Bei unseren Netzteilen ist es generell eher so, dass kleinere Geräte in jedem Falle leiser sind als größere, da wir hier schwächere Lüfter verbauen können. Der Grund dafür ist, dass wir bei allen Geräten den gleichen Kühler verwenden.


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Hinzu kommt, dass dein System nicht mal ein 350W Netzteil so richtig auslasten würde, daher könntest du auch bedenkenlos zu einem 400W E8 / E9 greifen -> die Lüfterregelung könntest du beispielsweise auch über 7V-Adapter machen, da bei 7V die meisten Lüfter kaum mehr wahrzunehmen sind.


----------



## ich558 (5. Oktober 2011)

Bist du dir da sicher? Immerhin braucht ein alter DualCore und die stark übertaktete 260er ziemlich Power oder?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Naja, ein (gutes) 400-450W Netzteil sollte es hier schon sein...


----------



## ich558 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

So ich hab mir übrigens dann das Straight Power E8 580W geholt da es auch noch im Angebot war und eine extra Lüftersteuerung. Wollte genug Reserven für die Zukunft haben und jetzt ist es soweit. Hab gestern mein MB geschrottet und da sich nicht lohnt weiterhin in den 775 Sockel zu investieren wird nun auf Sandy geupdatet.

Einen
i5 2500k @4ghz mindestes
GTX 285
2* 500GB HDD
8 GB Ram
1 Laufwerk
3 Lüfter
Und typische USB Geräte wird für das NT wohl zu packen sein aber wie sieht aus wenn ich noch eine zweite GTX 285 dazuschnallen will? Wirds da verdammt knapp mit dem NT oder ist es dann schon hoffnungslos überfordert?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Hallo ich558

Dein neues Netzteil sollte deinen Rechner ohne Probleme stemmen können, einzig die 5 HDDs könnten unter Umständen den Start des Rechners verhindern, da die Anlaufleistung einer HDD relativ hoch ist (hier kannst du mit 20-40W rechnen, kurzzeitig. Für genauere Daten solltest du dir das Datenblatt des Herstellers anschauen.)

Auch eine 2. GTX285 sollte das Netzteil noch stemmen können, aber in diesem Falle würde ich dich gern nochmal in den allgemeinen Teil des Forums verweisen.


----------



## ich558 (10. Februar 2012)

Weiß nicht ob das ein Tippfehler ist aber es sind nur 2 HDDs. 
Im allgemeine NT Bereich hab ich auch schon nachgefragt, da wird mich auch was ähnliches gesagt nämlich das es knapp wird mit der Leistung aber reichen könnte. Ist es ein Problem für das NT wenn es dann ständig auf maximal Leistung läuft und wird sich dann auch die Lautstärke Erhöhen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Be Quiet BQT E5 700w plötzlich alle Lüfter ausgefallen*

Hallo

Der Lüfter des Netzteiles wird bei höherer Belastung schneller drehen (müssen), um die Komponenten des Netzteiles auf Temperatur zu halten, wird das Netzteil bei voller Auslastung nicht so leise wie bei niederer Belastung sein können.


----------



## ich558 (10. Februar 2012)

Alles klar vielen Dank!


----------

